

Maybe the Web's Not a Place to Stick Your Ads - bootload
http://adage.com/digital/article?article_id=125741

======
astine
There goes my web 2.0 idea...

Seriously though, if Google is willing to pay me for traffic on my website,
who am I to complain? Besides, good advertising is more about exposure and
image, than direct sales. How many people knowingly buy something because they
saw it on television? Not many. How many people choose a familiar product over
a less familiar one? Quite a few I bet. For how many did that familiarity come
from seeing the same product on television? A lot more than we realize.

